# Loading Jag question



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I was curious how you folks use it in the field. I have one on my bullet starter and range rod. But the ramrod on my T/C Pro Hunter FX I have to thread it on to use as it won't fit on the gun.
So I just carry it when hunting. Is this the most common way? Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont use loading jags. The bullets I use dont deform so its never an issue.

-DallanC


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

My Barnes jag just extends a bit past the end of the barrel. It has never been a problem for me other than getting filthy with the one shot I take.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Irish Lad said:


> I was curious how you folks use it in the field. I have one on my bullet starter and range rod. But the ramrod on my T/C Pro Hunter FX I have to thread it on to use as it won't fit on the gun.
> So I just carry it when hunting. Is this the most common way? Thanks


Isn't your ramrod threaded on both ends? My bullet starter is at least an inch past the barrel.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Isn't your ramrod threaded on both ends? My bullet starter is at least an inch past the barrel.


No, just the one that goes into the stock. the other end swivels into a T-handle.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here’s mine


----------

